
Ask HN: What is the most successful trait to have? - bobblywobbles
Out of all the traits one can have, which one helps you the most (overall) in life?<p>I have to say that by far, the most successful trait to have is discipline. With discipline, you get things done, you push through obstacles, you grow and are constantly challenged which keeps you adaptable for life ahead.
======
JamesBarney
This is a really unpopular answer but honestly intelligence. I've seen the
undisciplined, poor communicators, dickheads, etc succeed. Never seen a real
dummy succeed in software.

And this is backed up by a good amount of evidence that shows intelligence is
a pretty important trait.

------
suff
Communication

------
skilled
Patience.

